# Sled Trailer



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

Looking to buy a second sled and trailer. Trying to figure out if I should get an enclosed or go with a salt/slush shield open. Enclosed brands to consider or not buy? Wonder about getting a tilt or drive on/off as sleds won't have reverse. Trying to wrap my head around loading two on a tilt enclosed? Do you drive one partially up and then the other all the way so it then tilts them both up? Is this hard to do when you are alone with one or two sleds? Any advice or leads on a trailer or trailer/sled combo appreciated.


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Personally i would get a drive on/drive off enclosed, if your thinking about a shell type covered trailer vs a v-nose full size trailer i would look at a fiberglass top vs the aluminum ones, seems the fiberglass would hold up better than the aluminum ones, seen alot of aluminum ones all beat to hell vs the fiberglass. JMO...


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have pulled the 2 place side by side up to a 6 place enclosed. My favorite has been my enclosed inline 3 place. Easy to tow and see around, room for my 2 sleds and a buddies




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

No reverse? Drive on/off for sure. Enclosed absolutely I would never have an open again, look into quick locks for the skis and all you do is drive on clamp and pull the top down, no worry about cleaning them off after a heavy snow and they are stored out of the elements in the summer.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Enclosed!! All the way. Thinking back to open trailer days makes me cringe. Think of frozen salty muddy, covers, snaps, knots, and bare hands. 

With my enclosed 2place tilt, I can pull into the parking lot at the end of the day and in less than ten minutes have both sleds locked and loaded for the trip home. 

I don't mind a tilt, but both our sleds have reverse. Even when they dont though pulling them off is pretty easy.

If I'm by myself loading a sled, I prop up my trailer with my tiedown bar and when the sled hits the trailer it pops up all the way and the bar drops to the ground.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Have a three place inline myself, love it, and with a little brain/muscle power have no problems hauling four. What ever you buy get an enclosed, undercoat it, take good care of it, and when the time comes to sell, you will receive a very good price.


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

Well ended up with a 2003 Triton tilt only with a Bearcat cap. Cap is high in back and sqaured of so I can put two quads in there as well 
Bad news is it needs a little work and has some dents. I don't have reverse on either sled so we shall see. I am going to put on new ski guides so hopefully once I tilt they will slide down easily. Figure I will pull ahead and let them pull themselves the rest of the way off. I will try the ski tie down trick to hold it up temporarily but I am still wondering how to load the pair. Guy told me to get one on, use it's parking brake, with your weight keep it tilted while you pull the second sleds ski onto the trailer lip to hold it up and then drive on up. We shall see


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Congrats on the new trailer. If the topper has a hatch in the front, be damm sure that is closed and SECURE before you hit the highway. You will not believe how fast the topper will detonate if that hatch comes open. Been there, done that, and have seen it way too many times.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

gilly said:


> Well ended up with a 2003 Triton tilt only with a Bearcat cap. Cap is high in back and sqaured of so I can put two quads in there as well
> Bad news is it needs a little work and has some dents. I don't have reverse on either sled so we shall see. I am going to put on new ski guides so hopefully once I tilt they will slide down easily. Figure I will pull ahead and let them pull themselves the rest of the way off. I will try the ski tie down trick to hold it up temporarily but I am still wondering how to load the pair. Guy told me to get one on, use it's parking brake, with your weight keep it tilted while you pull the second sleds ski onto the trailer lip to hold it up and then drive on up. We shall see


Congrats on the new trailer. If you have to travel at all having an enclosed is the only way to go. It gives you room to put gas cans, throw duffles and helmet bags also. Having studs in the track can be a pain when having to pull sleds off even when tilted. Until we got a drive on/off I used to use my snatch strap, backed up to a tree of another vehicle with a ball/hook then slip the strap around it and pulled two off at once.


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks guys for the tips. One is studded and with my back I am not keen about yanking on them alot. We shall see- may be a reverse kit or a different trailer in our future. It does have the front hatch so I will check the latch and make sre it is sercure- great tip. I did open trailer the one sled last year and what a mess so this has got to be better even though it isn't the covered the drive on/off.


----------

